# 2010 Detroit Auto Show Preview



## Administrator (Mar 14, 2008)

The North American International Auto Show, hosted each year in Detroit, appears set to return to its former glory for 2010. Many of the automakers absent from last year will be displaying and introducing models, while fears of bankruptcy for the U.S. manufacturers have been realized and have now subsided thanks to generous government aid and the help of foreign partners, the cooperation of the unions and a lot of tough decisions.

Important debuts for the first auto show of 2010 include the Honda CR-Z hybrid sports car, a Dedicated Hybrid Concept from Toyota, the BMW Z4 sDrive35i, the MINI Moke Concept and the 2011 Ford Mustang GT.

Read preview articles about the *2010 Detroit Auto Show* on AutoGuide.com


----------

